# mean buck.



## jksquared (May 8, 2013)

I have a mean buck, that once went after me, and cut my leg with his horns. Now I keep him in his own pen, and feed him over the fence. Anyone have other ideas how to deal with him? He is a boar 3 years old. He has also be aggresive with my husband when we have tried to trim hooves. He throws good kids, I just don't want to go to the er again. Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Honestly? Time to eat/pass him on... I wouldn't want any animal that I thought was going to be that dangerous...


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

jksquared said:


> I have a mean buck, that once went after me, and cut my leg with his horns. Now I keep him in his own pen, and feed him over the fence. Anyone have other ideas how to deal with him? He is a boar 3 years old. He has also be aggresive with my husband when we have tried to trim hooves. He throws good kids, I just don't want to go to the er again. Any ideas would be helpful.


I would have put his butt on Craigslist for free the first time he did that to me!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There are too many easy to handle bucks out there to put up with one that isn't. Personally, he would be on the next trailer to the sale barn with a big red X on his side.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> There are too many easy to handle bucks out there to put up with one that isn't. Personally, he would be on the next trailer to the sale barn with a big red X on his side.


I just had to deal with the same thing with my pygmy buck. You would think a pigmy would be easier to handle. He was friendly until I turned my back on him. He got me twice while I was cleaning out their feed trough. The first time I was squatting down .he rammed me in the back and knocked my head into the fence. The second time he got me in the back of my knees and then hooked me in my ankle . Had knots and bruises for two weeks. So we built him a pen to keep him because I didn't want to get rid of him. That was a total waste of time and money. He tore down the concreted post in 20 minutes. I had no choice but to sale him. I lost $ on him but I don't have to walk around looking over my shoulder. I agree. There are too many good bucks out there to put up with a bad one.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I've heard and read that aggressiveness can be a genetic quality and may be passed on. I know a lot has to do with how a buck is raised but even if there is a slight chance I wouldn't risk exposing my does to those genes. I'm glad I have a very gentle buck hopefully all his offspring will be the same 
If I find the link on aggressiveness as a genetic trait ill post it on here.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I saw this on a documentary I know it's not goats but has a lot of information about the domestication of animals and how they posses the tame (nice) trait and the wild (aggressive) trait it's worth a read if you're interested in this stuff.

Has to do with a 50 year experiment in Russia on domestication of silver foxes.

https://www.google.com/search?clien...1c.1.12.mobile-gws-serp.mdhxx4VTcyE#itp=open0


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is another good link

http://burke.ces.ncsu.edu/2007/07/dealing-with-aggressive-bucks/

Talks briefly about genetics playing a role a bucks aggressive behavior.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Personally, I would have him processed or sell him as such. I wouldn't want anyone getting hurt!


----------



## jksquared (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas, have been trying to sell him. We are in cattle country, and the sale barn is not worth one goat trip.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He WILL pass his temperment onto his kids. Get rid of him. Lots of nice bucks out there.
To me disposition and conformation go hand in hand. BOTH have to be perfect. 
Aggressive genetics are bad, no matter what breed or species.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

jksquared said:


> Thanks for the ideas, have been trying to sell him. We are in cattle country, and the sale barn is not worth one goat trip.


He will make excellent ground, brats & Hot Italian Sausage. What Im saying is make a trip to the freezer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry if that sounds cold, (pun not necessarily intended) but genetics do play a part in aggression, coupled with improper handling.
A friend wanted to sell me his buckling. Very nice put together guy.
But they played with his head. And I kept telling them not to. No thank you.


----------



## jksquared (May 8, 2013)

Thank you all for your advice. Had some tell me thats just how it is so tried to live with it. Did get him, and his son sold, and new buck purchased. So far he seems alot more calm.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First I 100% agree with everyone else, I would not want something like that around me. Think about what if he gets out of his pen. Now if you really want or have to keep this buck for some reason (again I would just send him away) My buck was a bottle baby, I knew I needed to keep a stern hand on him because of that. He got big, realized he was a boy and tried to push me around. I ignored him, went into the house, got my hotshot, went back out made sure I pushed by him, he turned to hook me and he got zapped. This was almost a year ago, and after that day, he stayed away from me for about a week, and now he is back to his big baby self. But there is a big difference here, yours sounds down right mean, mine was just flexing his muscles, and really has the most kind heart.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would find a really nice butcher, and have him in the freezer. that kind of behaviour should not be tolerated, and if you can't sell him, the best option would be freezer camp.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to sell them and get a nicer buck.


----------

